# Assist Hooks (Hand Made in the USA)



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hand made assist hooks made with Tuf Line 500lb Kevlar Assist Cord. Made with a 4X Strong VMC Jig Hook.

Can make any size you want.

$6.50 for a pack of 3 -9/0 Hooks

www.matagordatackle.com


----------

